# The Woodrat thread



## MickCheese (15 May 2013)

It seems my Woodrat question has whetted the appetite of some for further discussion on the Woodrat in general so thought I would kick off with a new general thread. 

I have only just bought mine from eBay and ordered some genuine Woodrat cutters that are on way. 

I have found some really good reference material on the net. 

So

What do you know?

Mick


----------



## Harbo (15 May 2013)

Aldel's web page is a must

http://www.aldel.co.uk/Contents.htm

Rod


----------



## marcros (15 May 2013)

Have you got it home yet?


----------



## MickCheese (15 May 2013)

I have got it home and it's fixed to the wall of my workshop. Have fitted a straight half inch cutter and made loads of mess so far. 

But intend to play with it in anger over the next few days as I am off work until the weekend. 

I really need to get at it with a square to make sure all is right. 

I found the PDF by Mike Humphrey very good and he does courses. 

ftp://ftp.meekings.net/WoodRat/Mike_Humphreys_tutorial.pdf

Mick


----------



## dm65 (15 May 2013)

Out of interest MickCheese, what will you primarily be using the rat for ?

If dovetailing, what is it replacing ?


----------



## MickCheese (15 May 2013)

I want to use it for dovetails and other joints. 

It replaces hand cut joints. 

Mick


----------



## DonJohnson (16 May 2013)

I looked at the excellent Woodrat videos and could see how well the system worked, but - unless I have misunderstood something basic - does it not depend upon a reference point being aligned with a pencil mark, with the ever-present possibility of not getting it quite 'spot-on'.

Other joint systems with metal or plastic guides have the accuracy built into the guides so it would appear to be impossible to go wrong.

I have not used a Woodrat so I may be totally mistaken, but as the OP seemed to be inviting discussion of the system, this is my two penn'orth :shock:


----------



## marcros (16 May 2013)

pencil lines have been used for generations!


----------



## MickCheese (16 May 2013)

As a novice user I am interested in all views. But my limited experience suggests the pencil method is in fact a bonus rather than a hindrance. It seems to give me more flexibility and the result does look like really good hand made joints. 

Mick


----------



## DonJohnson (16 May 2013)

So, minor imperfections hide the fact that the joints are made using a jig ? :wink:


----------



## Harbo (16 May 2013)

The pencil marks enable you to get it spot on - we are talking about woodwork not metalworking to thous of an inch?

Rod


----------



## MickCheese (16 May 2013)

Don

I think what I was trying to say was that you can use a non symmetrical spacing for dovetails with much finer tails that cannot be achieved with other jigs. 

The standard jigs have very fixed spacing that always look machine made. 

Mick


----------



## dm65 (17 May 2013)

What do you think of the woodrat so far then Mick ?


----------



## custard (17 May 2013)

The pencil line, especially as used on a Woodrat, is not a barrier to working to the highest levels of woodworking precision. Think of it as closer to a vernier than some half inch thick chippy's pencil!


----------



## MickCheese (18 May 2013)

dm65":3bu1j4y0 said:


> What do you think of the woodrat so far then Mick ?



Well I have not really used it in anger yet just played with it but my intention is to get into the workshop today. 

I have a small box in mind to hold all the bits and bobs so would be a good start. 

Am going to try to use up some reclaimed oak from old kitchen doors. 

Mick


----------



## dm65 (18 May 2013)

Thanks Mick - love to know your thoughts as I was watching videos again last night and swung towards Leigh again (I know its limited to dovetails, but it does look ever so good)


----------



## dm65 (18 May 2013)

Decision made, not the Leigh, nor the Woodrat - gonna get one of these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyXFE_biEwc


----------



## Eric The Viking (19 May 2013)

dm65":2q9nnv4e said:


> Decision made, not the Leigh, nor the Woodrat - gonna get one of these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyXFE_biEwc



This is still my favourite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjSjCtjnom8


----------



## maltrout512 (29 May 2013)

Eric The Viking":c9t3tcwi said:


> dm65":c9t3tcwi said:
> 
> 
> > Decision made, not the Leigh, nor the Woodrat - gonna get one of these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyXFE_biEwc
> ...




Here's his elder brother splitting logs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bVAAx3mMKY&list=PLB5C316CF3C9DC21B


----------



## marcros (29 May 2013)

I didnt mention it before, but remembered last night one of the most common uses of my woodrat- shooting the ends of boards square and level. I did it on some table legs last night, but it is so quick and easy to setup that it rivals a shooting board!


----------



## ChrisR (29 May 2013)

I have watched the Crazy Canadian many times, I have always wondered how he’s managed to retain all of his fingers, in fact how has he retained any of his limb’s. :?: 

Lady luck has to run out one day.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## jack55 (8 Jun 2013)

I bought mine second hand so I don't know if they have solved the problem of the movement in the rail. I found that any reasonable sized piece would cause the rail to tilt a bit. So I made a variation to a mod I saw. This has the fixed clamping brackets running against a piece of MDF board so no tip can occur.


----------

